# Advice on Honey Soap Base?



## SummerlandSoaps (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok, so I want to get a honey soap base that is actually the color of honey. Are there any honey bases that are already honey colored? If not, what colors would I use to make it honey colored? I'm new to MP and I want to use it in conjunction with my CP soaps.


----------



## Genny (Jan 8, 2011)

WSP's honey base is amberish colored.  But if you already have your soap purhased just try adding a bit of honey to your soap.  When I add honey to my clear mp, it turns it a nice amber color.  If it's not dark enough for you just add a little brown coloring.


----------



## llineb (Jan 15, 2011)

I like the WSP honey base as well or I add honey to my clear base with a little copper Mica to give it a brown shimmer.


----------



## bablondie25 (Jan 23, 2011)

*I use*

NG's and it's great.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 23, 2011)

I like BrambleBerry honey MP base. http://www.brambleberry.com/Honey-Melt- ... P3186.aspx


----------



## ChristinaTate (Jan 24, 2011)

Haven't tried any yet so can't be of much help, but do have a question about adding your own honey. Since it's advisable to add only a tsp or so per 4 ounces, would buying it already made have more honey in it? I notice brambleberrys has honey as the 5th ingredient. It sounds like adding only a tsp per 4 ounces wouldn't make that much difference.


----------

